# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Sri Lanka Windsurf

## f.toenisen

Hi Surfer,

ich bin bald fr drei Wochen in Sri Lanka. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit windsurfen an der Ost bis Sdwestkste? Gibt es gute Spots? Und kann man sich irgendwo Material leihen?
Ich werde eine Rundreise machen und kann daher mein eigenes Equipment nicht mitnehmen. 

Wrde mich freuen ber eure Hilfe, konnte im Internet nur De Silva Windresort finden. Aber da komme ich leider nicht vorbei.

Gre

Felix

----------


## Redaktion

Hi Felix,
hier findest du ein paar Tipps:
dailydose.de/travel-spotguides/2017/sri-lanka/
Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------

